# liverpool womens stimulated fet protocol



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

lwh-anyone explain exactly the stimulated fet protocol


----------



## Kerry_R (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi There.

I am currently going through a medicated FET at Liverpool.  We had a failed fresh ICSI cycle then on our 2nd round they collected 26 eggs and said i was at risk of ohss so froze our embies - we were lucky and got 16.

Re Protocol: You down reg for about 2.5 weeks then go in for baseline scan.  If all okay and lining is thin they start you on the prognova tablets which thicken the lining, you are then re-scanned in about 11 days.  The nurse told me that you would start the Prognova on a weekend so it may not be immediately after the scan depending on the day.  When you are scanned, if your lining is thick they will start on the pessaries a few days later and start to thaw for frosties.  They gave me a written protocall with all this info on so just ask them and i'm sure they will send you one.  

I'm going in for my baseline scan tomorrow but am worried as I havent had a bleed yet which hasnt happened before when I've down reggulated. i hope it doesnt delay things. 

I wish you all the luck - 

x


----------



## curlyx (Feb 2, 2009)

hi kerry


am about to start meds for fet didnt really explain much over the phone am due to start injections on the 30th she said i would be having 3 half weeks of injections then 19 days tablets, then pessaries? how long does the thawing take? do you stop down reg when you start prognova? am confused x


curlyx


how is it going?


----------

